# Interfaz puerto paralelo.



## Meta (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola:

Voy a diseñar una Interfaz del puerto paralelo conVisual C# _(después con Visual C++ y Visual Basic)_.

Haré uno sólo puerto paralelo y posiblemente u híbrido de peurto serie y paralelo oen la mism ainterfaz aquí.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfaz-puerto-serie-picrs232-v2-00-beta-28156/

Antes de programarlo y hacerlo funcionar, mejor diseñar una Interfaz clara, sencilla, amigable y bonita. Este es fea por ahora. Ya me dirás como la quieres. Mucha gente hacen proyectos sobre el control del puerto serie.







El idea parte de aquí.
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/csppleds.aspx



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHVsolpOPXQ

Saludo.


----------



## ranabdiel (Ene 23, 2010)

hola escribo para ver si puedes ayudarme o darme una idea de donde puedo encontrar mas  informacion..

no soy esperto en electronica..y se programar lo basico..  bueno pues lo que quiero saber si se puede hacer es..

cifrar lo que es enviado a una impresora y capturarlo en un PC.. osea Sustituir la impresora por una PC.. o que haga las 2 funciones..

espero puedas ayudarme


----------



## Meta (Ene 24, 2010)

Haré un manual sobre el puerto paralelo paso a paso y con código fuente de distintos lenguajes de programación.

Lo que buscas, puedes capturar los datos con un PIC preparado para ello tanto de entrada como salidas a lo data logger.

Se suelen usar los PIC16f887 y 18F4550 porque son de 40 pines, el 18F4550 está preparado para ello que puedes leerlo en su hoja de datos.


----------



## ranabdiel (Ene 25, 2010)

gracias por contestar la vdd q tengo un rato investigando y tengo la idea mas no se como plasmarla..

espero ese manual llegue pronto para asi poder nutrirme de tus conocimientos ..

mientras ire investigando esa info q me has dado..

haber q mas puedo sacar..

gracias estare pendiente en tu publicacion


----------



## emontero921 (Feb 6, 2011)

amigo sera que me puede ayudar necesito toda la teoria posible que exista sobre el puerto paralelo y seria sera que me puede ayudar que me urge para finalizar una materia por favor ayudeme


----------



## Yesus (May 26, 2011)

Hola emontero921
Que necesitas exactamente saber por que el tema es largo


----------

